# Water puddling on passenger side?



## sisterevil (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi, I have a 94 sentra xe and lately ALOT of water is on the floor on the passenger side. The sides and under the door are not wet, where could this be ciming from????? It has a brutal "moldy" smell which I also need to get rid of if anyone has any ideas!? Thanks!


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

Are you loosing coolant out of your radiator? Possible leaking heater core??

The only other thing that comes to mind could be a leaky sunroof.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

sisterevil said:


> Hi, I have a 94 sentra xe and lately ALOT of water is on the floor on the passenger side. The sides and under the door are not wet, where could this be ciming from????? It has a brutal "moldy" smell which I also need to get rid of if anyone has any ideas!? Thanks!


My Sentra also have a small leak on the passenger side.The leak is from the place underneath the dash.I guess there is a leak from outside where the windshield seal is.It came off lately and doesn't stick anymore.Maybe you should have a look at there.It leaks only a very few drops of water in heavy rains.It's not a serious problem in my car.
Last week I found some very big leaks in the trunk. The leaks are from the taillights.There were pretty big gaps between the trunk and the lights.The trunk smelt like mold and I had to take the rug out because it was too wet(even I found mashrooms on the rug! :thumbdwn: )I bought a tube of silicone to seal the gaps and fixed it right up.The silicone costed like $3.


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

i had this too, it went all the way to the back side passengers seat.

i took it to get fixed and they cleaned up the smell and vaccumed all that good stuff.

they told me it was something with the air conditoner, some line was clogged and they had to blow it out.


hope this helps


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

check the underbody. mine is shot...hence the wet back carpet....but its not bad.


----------



## PAULDIDDY420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*WINDSHIELD LEAKS*

FOR ALL THOSE WHO ARE HAVE A PROBLEM WITH PUDDLING OF WATER ON THE PASSENGER OR DRIVERS FLOOR. THERES MANY THINGS THAT CAN CAUSE THAT. ONE IS IF YOU HAVE A SUNROOF...THE DRAINS ARE PLUGGED...DEALER OR YOUR LOCAL GLASS COMPANY CAN FIX THAT! ANOTHER WOULD BE A WINDSHIELD LEAK...YOUR LOCAL GLASS COMPANY CAN TEST FOR THAT! ONE LAST COMMON ONE WOULD BE THE DRAIN HOLES UNDER THE COWL PANEL ARE PLUGGED...DEALER OR YOUR LOCAL GLASS COMPANY CAN FIX! I AM AN EXPERT AUTOGLASS TECHNICIAN AND THIS MAY OR MAY NOT CAUSE FURTHER DAMAGE, BUT IT IS AN ISSUE. IN MOST CASES YOU HAVE YOUR FUSE PANEL OR YOUR CARS COMPUTER RIGHT IN THE WAY OF THOSE LEAKS! I HAVE SEEN MANY AUDI'S LOSS ALL POWER FROM A PLUGGED SUNROOF DRAIN! I HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## rjohnson67 (Nov 10, 2010)

I had this same problem, the silicone method worked for me.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahaha I had it too, I just got rubber floor mats


----------



## csagenlee (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the same problem with my 92, mine is cause by a bad seal on my rear passenger window.


----------



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

sounds like the heater core is going bad and leaking on passenger floor id check that before anything else


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

1stmaxima said:


> sounds like the heater core is going bad and leaking on passenger floor id check that before anything else


Except for the fact that a heater core leak would smell like an antifreeze leak (which is pretty much an obvious smell right away) and would almost surely cause the windshield to fog up like right now if the heat was used.
Next...


----------



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry tried you need some more detail any smells or any signs before you dont see water pour out of sunroof at all do you?maybe the passenger side weatherstripping isnt sealing and letting water in


----------

